# Does any one like the HR21?



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Damn! I'm waiting for my HR21 but all I can see is negative feedback in these forums...any good feedback or features that I might like compared to my R-15? Kinda affraid to install it nowThx.


----------



## dthreet (Jun 6, 2006)

Sea bass said:


> Damn! I'm waiting for my HR21 but all I can see is negative feedback in these forums...any good feedback or features that I might like compared to my R-15? Kinda affraid to install it nowThx.


If you like your R15, you will love the HR21. I promise


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

A lot of people come here only to complain.

Don't take it all to heart.

For some people that's the only thing they enjoy doing.


----------



## mortimer (Nov 6, 2007)

The HR21 has been ok for me. It's my first foray into HD, and to tell the truth, I've become more interested in watching HD material than recording stuff.

I'm a long time DirecTivo user, and while the interface is much different, it does what it's supposed to do. Some bugs, which are being worked on and fixed at a fine pace for such a new platform. And there are many promising features upcoming (streaming video and multi room viewing, hopefully).

My only complaint about the HR21 is the lack of OTA capabilities. The HR21 wasn't released (and I hadn't heard of it) when I ordered the HD DVR. When the installer arrived and I found no OTA capabilities, I was quite disappointed. What has made it worse is that DirecTV refuses to rectify the situation and switch me out with an HR20. I need OTA to record my local HD stations.

But with my local HD stations promised next year, the quick pace of bug fixes and feature additions, and my increasing familiarity with the distinctly non-Tivo-like interface, I'm guessing that this will be the best HD DVR solution out there in 6 months or so.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I love my HR21 and as soon as it catches up to the HR20, I'll really love it.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

My first one had a bad tuner...........kept giving me the 771 error on tuner 1. Second one seems to be fine, other than a little pixelating, which I can't necessarily blame on the unit, because it isn't consistent enough to trouble shoot. Overall, I like it. And, it looks cool with all my other black components


----------



## reggie (Jul 9, 2007)

I think I like mine. It doesn't have DLB, but I am learning to live without it - or more likely forgetting it. I really do like the UI better than my old SD Tivo. 

The only thing that is really starting to annoy my is that it slows down occasionally when using trick play. It comes back within 10-30 seconds, but during that time it appears hung up. Happens more frequently when recording. Seems like a thread locking problem to me. Once that problem is fully resolved and a few other annoyances are resolved, I will be much happier. All that said, I do like it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

My HR21 is my main DVR out of the 4 that I have. 

Sure, it's a little bit behind on software features but other than that it's a great machine.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

HR21 is my main receiver. It's networked and has been working fine.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It is the nature of forum boards... to see the compalints vastly out number the non-complaints.

If we had everyone posting... that things were good/great, no issues.

We would have a very flooded message board... (IMHO).

As to the original question...

HR21 cranking along just fine.
Son loves it (It is "his" to use)


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

I like my hr21 and hr20 700's very much. IMHO they are better then the hr20-100 i have, but thats just my opinion. Also, I think th epic is sharper on the hr21 then either of the hrxx, again this is just my opinion


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've heard a lot of positive feedback about HR21s, how they are quieter, more attractive, and just as reliable.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

As long as you are cool with not having over the air (antenna) capability, the HR21 is a great receiver. It uses the next generation chipset and operating system over the HR20 and (as stuart noted) comes in a slick black package that fits nicely with a lot of A/V equipment.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

I have an HR21-700, HR20-700 and an H20 which all work fine. I also just replaced an R-15 with the HR21 and my wife has not complained. The HR21 is the one she uses.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Got HR21 back on Monday, works great. Have HR20 in bedroom, same. BTW: Did not think the color was a big deal, but really like the black in the living room as it matches all my other components.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

My Best Buy carries the HR21 only


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

I LOVE IT! I just never say it since I only start of post if I have a problem.. like Earl said.. it's just the nature of forums.. and people..


----------



## Bike Effects (Sep 30, 2006)

I was a faithful TiVo guy and reluctant to change but did so a little more than a week ago. Much to my surprise, I am enjoying the capabilities of this new box and enjoy it more than my HR10-250. My first HR21 failed after about 8 hours but this one is running great.

HR10-250 for sale.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

The only problem that I've had with either of my two HR21's is that it doesn't sync up with the Toshiba 34" HDTV in my bedroom when it switches from a 1080i signal to a 480p signal. At first, I just set the receiver so that it only sent 1080i signals. But, upon picking up an HR20-700 from Costco, I first tried that box in the bedroom. It syncs up with the TV perfectly. So I installed the HR21 in the guest bedroom, where it works perfectly.

The only reason that I would have a problem with the HR21's is if I needed OTA. For me, OTA would be nice because I could pick up a few channels that are not on DirecTV yet. But I rarely watch those channels anyway. So, it's not a big deal.


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

I love my HR21, and like others have said, when they add things (DoD, 30skip, etc) it'll rock out with it, well, ya know.

Plus the black matches my Samsung TV


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

say-what said:


> I love my HR21 and as soon as it catches up to the HR20, I'll really love it.


I agree. And once I have the CW in HD from DirecTV I will move it in to the living room so it matches everything else that is black in that room.


----------



## Packersrule (Sep 10, 2007)

I own a Replay, Sony and Media center's DVR. The HR2X is a great DVR. I like it much better now that I have the 30 sec skip.


----------



## rotohead (Nov 29, 2007)

Other than the lack of DLB and OTA input, I"m very happy with mine. Simpler record features, pip on the guide and a few other minor features along with all the HD programming...I'm jumping for joy....


----------



## Bista-Buster (Apr 15, 2006)

I have tried both receivers and I won't get another one. I was told that the HR20-21 was much better and more advanced than the HR10-250 DirecTiVo is and that I'll love it.

Well, that was a lie after I checked both of them, feature to feature they both have. The HR20 is lacking in functionality that the TiVo does better. I won't post it here but if you want my observation as to the problems it has, talk to me first.

Before I bought this machine, I tried asking some detailed information to get the real deal about it. I got nothing. This is the kind of stuff you need to know. 

Just PM me and I'll give you accurate information to what I found about it then you can make an informed decision whether you want it or not.:lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Bista-Buster said:


> I have tried both receivers and I won't get another one. I was told that the HR20-21 was much better and more advanced than the HR10-250 DirecTiVo is and that I'll love it.
> 
> Well, that was a lie after I checked both of them, feature to feature they both have. The HR20 is lacking in functionality that the TiVo does better. I won't post it here but if you want my observation as to the problems it has, talk to me first.
> 
> ...


Considering that there are often people comming here to do the comparison..
Why can't you just post and share the things you think the HR20 is lacking, that the HR10-250 has... and what you don't like about it.


----------



## shocky (Oct 23, 2007)

I was a Tivo SD owner for as long as I can remember Tivo existing.. Has to be atleast 4-5 years now.

I wanted to upgrade to HD service but Tivo HD wasn't an option for me. The local cable compay simply has no content.. and content is king.. SciFi HD for me.. Thus I switched to DirecTV.

The HR21 has been nothing but a disappointment thus far. The unit has COMPLETELY locked up on me 5 times in 2 months. My Tivo units (multiple) never skipped a beat. The HR21 has 'cancelled' recordings in the middle of the showing for no reason.

The HR21 has a serious latency issue. You can be in the middle of watching a recorded program, hit fast forward to go through the commercial and the unit will hang for up to minute (had to wait almost 5 minutes once) before springing back to life. This happens in almost every function of the unit, and happens semi-frequently (I'de say maybe 1-2 times per day.).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

shocky said:


> I was a Tivo owner for as long as I can remember Tivo existing.


I was in the same boat before migrating from the DirecTV Tivobox to the HR20 and HR21 series DVRs.


> The HR21 has been nothing but a disappointment thus far. The unit has COMPLETELY locked up on me 5 times in 2 months. My Tivo units (multiple) never skipped a beat.


I had pretty much had the opposite experience.

My Tivobox repeated failed, and actually got serviced 3 times in 3 years - only to have something new fail. My HR20 and now HR21 DVR's have performed quite well.

This is also an apples to refrigerators comparison, as the HR21's have been available (with very new firmware) for a short time, whereas the Tivobox was out for years.

I could write a book about all the Tivobox firmware problems and limitations, in fact, the limitations are what prompted the sub-culture TivoForums.


> The HR21 has a serious latency issue. You can be in the middle of watching a recorded program, hit fast forward to go through the commercial and the unit will hang for up to minute (had to wait almost 5 minutes once) before springing back to life. This happens in almost every function of the unit, and happens semi-frequently (I'd say maybe 1-2 times per day.).


Like any other electronic device, you may have a defective unit or environmental issue causing those unfortunate problems. I have been a CE tester on both the HR20 and HR21 series, and with the exception of the expected hiccups that come with updated and beta firmware, they have both been very solid now for quite some time.

I would be so bold as to say I have not missed my Tivobox for over a year now one minute, and would hate to go back to those days of reboot, reboot, reboot.

There are certainly people who like different things, and there are clearly loyal folks who love their Tivo. I am not one of them. That doesn't make one right or wrong, just different.

In the context of this thread, and considering all the major delays and other problems Tivo is having launching with Comcast, I wouldn't be so fast to think Tivo is above all other DVR's. Less than a year ago, Tivo was close to folding up shop, had Comcast not come to the rescue with their contract and seed money.

In the mean time, and in response to the original post - I am pleased with my HR21 and also where DirecTV is taking us in terms of the future with these units (which is of equal importance).


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Had various Tivo units for 6 years, nary a glitch, perfect with features like :30 skip and a dedicated slo-mo which made using it a dream.

Now with my HR21 I get all kinds of nasty audio and video glitches, no :30 skip, no slo-mo button, and a truly terrible program guide that frequently gives me "No Information" for stations the same day as the programming. With Tivo I had 2 weeks look-ahead on every station. DTV is a joke now.

This is the worst product I have bought in many years. It's going back. A true piece of cheap, toxic-toy Chinese garbage!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> This is the worst product I have bought in many years. It's going back. A true piece of cheap, toxic-toy Chinese garbage!


That's how my wife felt about the Tivobox. Different strokes.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Well there were many manufacturers under the Tivo license. You must have got the bad one. From my 7-year experience and everyone else I know who had and has one, they are light years ahead of the DTV build quality and software design.


----------



## Bike Effects (Sep 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Considering that there are often people comming here to do the comparison..
> Why can't you just post and share the things you think the HR20 is lacking, that the HR10-250 has... and what you don't like about it.


I would like to see this as well. As a long time happy owner of an HR10-250 I was pleasantly surprised how good the HR21-700 was. I did have an initial failure of my HR21, and had two early failures of my HR10-250.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Had various Tivo units for 6 years, nary a glitch, perfect with features like :30 skip and a dedicated slo-mo which made using it a dream.


If Slo-Mo is your thing, well I've got nothing, but as for :30 skip .. well, hold that thought .


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Bista-Buster said:


> Just PM me and I'll give you accurate information to what I found about it then you can make an informed decision whether you want it or not.:lol:


I agree with Earl. If you have a horror story or other information that you think is worthy enough to answer multiple times via PM, post it here.

Oh, and one feature the HR10-250 doesn't have that makes it a non-starter for many .. it can't receive the new HD channels from DIRECTV. It will make a great SD receiver and a good OTA HD receiver, but it will not get the HD channels from DIRECTV. That feature alone make the HR20/21 series the winner in my book.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I must disagree with Doug in this way...

I think there's a lot more to like about the HR2x besides "It can get channels that HR10 can't." 

Honestly there are going to be features on any two things you compare that don't match up. However, in my experience the HR20/21 are hands down better, with a better feature list, a more mature user interface and a more consistent experience when compared with other DIRECTV receivers. Add to that a nice, modern look and I can't complain. For those who claim reliability issues, I don't doubt your experiences, but they differ from mine.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Well for sure we're stuck with the HR2X series for now. Since my 21 crashed and burned they're sending me a 20. I'm trying to be optimistic about avoiding audio glitches in the new unit and since I'm in a no-locals zone, the OTA is critical.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Well for sure we're stuck with the HR2X series for now. Since my 21 crashed and burned they're sending me a 20. I'm trying to be optimistic about avoiding audio glitches in the new unit and since I'm in a no-locals zone, the OTA is critical.


There is certainly an audio issue these days that needs some correcting. This usually occurs when you are caught up to Live TV. In these cases, if you hit {REPLAY} either once or twice and continue just slightly behind Live TV, then the glitches go away.


----------



## blakevh (Nov 27, 2007)

I have had all DirecTivo boxes for years so it is a little jarring to move to the HR21, but overall the HR21 has performed well for me with no problems.

I do wish it had OTA.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I like the 21, and it works well as the backup for the 20. Today, for example, when I had an IKD bug on my HR20, I just watched the Isles game on my HR21.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Setup on the new HR21s is real smooth also like the slick black look of the case.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I take it back, DTV is not playing ball. They've gone back into denial: no HR20's, no Mr. Nice Guy. Apparently the replacement scenario is all BS.


----------



## WashDCHR20 (Apr 11, 2007)

I just got an HR21 installed in my bedroom today. I've had an HR20 in my living room since September 2006 and lived with it through the various software bugs until it settled out a few months later. Anyway, so far I like the HR21 - I am too far away to get OTA reception so that doesn't matter to me. I like that the HR21 doesn't have any vents on top of it - the HR20 does which makes it not as stackable. 

So far the HR21 seems to be functioning fine after 11 hours since being installed and I find it just as good as the HR20 if not better, as long as you don't care about the lack of OTA ability (from what I understand it doesn't do OTA if I'm not mistaken, but again that doesn't matter to me personally).

I also like the look of the HR21 better than the HR20 - and it happens to match my black Sony Blu Ray DVR as well as my black Sony 40" LCD HD TV! I just think it is a nicer looking unit than the HR20.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

I like the black case but not the gloss finish. It is slow to respond to the remote, and it will hang for any number of reasons. I would prefer that the buttons on top of the remote be in the middle which would balance the remote in ones hand. Autorecord sucks and I prefer the Wishlist on the HR10. No dbl buffer or OTA which stinks. Other than these items, the HR21 is ok.


----------



## Bista-Buster (Apr 15, 2006)

If the HR21 is anything like the HR20, then no. I don't like it at all. Sloppy programming. Not faulty programming. Sloppy programming. No planning or good design went into it. I find myself having to go back to my previous DVR to get decent information that's lacking in the HR20.

If you're looking to get one, I suggest you research outside this forum to the professional critics as well as other users writing reviews about this product. You go in here, as I have tried in the past, to find out if this machine was worth it, you will never get an informed answer so I took the chance and got one. BIG MISTAKE!!!! It may be fast, but has very poor programming standards.


----------



## DanER40 (Oct 25, 2007)

I love my HR21. Not one problem as of yet.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Sea bass said:


> Damn! I'm waiting for my HR21 but all I can see is negative feedback in these forums...any good feedback or features that I might like compared to my R-15? Kinda affraid to install it nowThx.


Sea bass,

Here's the good part about any DirecTV receiver you get the new HD programming. I never had an R-15 so I can't tell you if it's better or worse. If it's like the HR20 most of the time it will be okay.


----------



## KevetS (Jan 30, 2006)

Bista-Buster said:


> I find myself having to go back to my previous DVR to get decent information that's lacking in the HR20.


Military secrets?


----------



## Bista-Buster (Apr 15, 2006)

KevetS said:


> Military secrets?


No, let's just say DirecTV says the HR20 is better than the other DVR. Of coarse they'll say that. DTV just hasn't gotten off the starting gate yet. Maybe they're still in the stall!!:hurah:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm not quite sure where some of you are coming from.

I've had 2 HR20-700's now for over 15 months, and an HR21 as well that's been working great. 

The HR21 is new, so the firmware is not a year old and as mature, but it is catching up quickly. Comparing the 2 models at this time is plain ludicrous.


----------



## kjnorman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you have never had a DVR before then the HR21 is great. If all you have had are cable DVRs the HR21 is probably better than it.

However if you have had a HR10 for any period of time then the HR21 is definitely inferior. Now the HR21 has a lot more bells and whistles than the HR10 (afterall it has not been developed in the last few years) but the HR21 is just not as well polished. The cruise control (FF-play-RWD-Pause) just does not work as well - its hard to stop exactly when you want and then its easy to blow by by minutes. The HR21 is full of bugs as well; in the search guide you can not hide channels that you do not receive meaning my wife often tries to records shows that we can not get. Never had this issue with the HR10.

The HR10 Tivo was intuitive. The HR21 is not. You can do more with the HR21 but it sometimes makes you work to do it. 

Do I like the HR21? No. Do I suffer it? Yes.

However I can not help but think how good the HR10 Tivo would be if Directv has spent their money on developing that interface rather than build their own.

Oh well, opportunity lost.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

kjnorman said:


> However if you have had a HR10 for any period of time then the HR21 is definitely inferior. Now the HR21 has a lot more bells and whistles than the HR10 (afterall it has not been developed in the last few years) but the HR21 is just not as well polished.


The old Tivobox DVR you reference was mature after many years - I can assure you there were years of problems getting to that point. The HR21 is only months old, and is quickly eveolving, but overall, is head-and-shoulders above the old Tivobox in numerous ways. As I said earlier, a comparison of the two (7-year apart technologies) is silly.


> The HR10 Tivo was intuitive. The HR21 is not. You can do more with the HR21 but it sometimes makes you work to do it.


If you mean the "dumbed-down" software in the Tivobox is intuitive, I guess that's one view. I always felt that you should get crayons with that old unit, as the menu/guide system was so old-technology in appearance and designed for a 4 year old. The Wii has a better GUI.

You're right, you can do much more with the HR21, and the GUI keeps getting better. Stay tuned.

By the way, a friend recently got his brand new Comcast HD DVR, and in checking it out, I almost laughed. I also learned to appreciate the HR21 that much more.


----------



## kjnorman (Jul 5, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> If you mean the "dumbed-down" software in the Tivobox is intuitive, I guess that's one view. I always felt that you should get crayons with that old unit, as the menu/guide system was so old-technology in appearance and designed for a 4 year old. The Wii has a better GUI.


Perhaps this is true, as my 4 1/2 year old daughter had worked out how to use our TiVo but currently can not work out the HR20. She has figured out play and pause but if a recording comes to an end and she wants to play something else that she can not do. With the Tivo it was easy for her.

I am not arguing that the TiVo is cutting edge or anything, but you have to admit that most people (like my wife) are not technology freaks and for them the TiVo was all that they wanted. It was easy to set up a record/season pass and it was easy to play and cruise the recording. It was easy to get back into the now playing list. The remote layout was better, the HR2x remote is cumbersome and perhaps that is why the cruise controls are harder to work?

While I appreciate the extra functionality that the HR21 has, the easy of use and the slickness of the cruise control is just not there yet. I really hope the software improves as I am into another 2 year commitment having just swapped out my DVDR2 and HR10-250.

The consolation I take is that even in its current state the HR20 and HR21 I currently have are worlds better than the Charter or TWC boxes I have had the misfortune to use are relatives homes.

Kerry.


----------



## Bista-Buster (Apr 15, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The old Tivobox DVR you reference was mature after many years - I can assure you there were years of problems getting to that point. The HR21 is only months old, and is quickly eveolving, but overall, is head-and-shoulders above the old Tivobox in numerous ways. As I said earlier, a comparison of the two (7-year apart technologies) is silly.
> 
> If you mean the "dumbed-down" software in the Tivobox is intuitive, I guess that's one view. I always felt that you should get crayons with that old unit, as the menu/guide system was so old-technology in appearance and designed for a 4 year old. The Wii has a better GUI.
> 
> ...


Show me one thing that has changed.

Did the.......

Guide change?
Category Sort change?
Dual tuner change?
Recording history change?

Or did they just fix them up so that they wouldn't lock up or whatever anymore.

TiVo added things. Improved on others. Take this when DirecTV said they were going to activate the TiVo's USB ports. Did they? No. Why not? This was WAY before TiVo was canned by DirecTV.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Tivo is a functional, innovative company which created stellar features and an intuitive interface that delighted and became addictive. They even sided with their customers over the nasty corporate crybabies who demanded that Tivo strip out its :30 commercial skip. Tivo just slyly let it be a hack and there was nothing the fatcats could do about it. Ya gotta love those guys.

DTV is the Fox News of satellite entertainment. You know right up front who DTV sides with. Wouldn't it be ironical if the same guy owned Fox & DTV.


----------



## stickywicket (Jan 26, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> DTV is the Fox News of satellite entertainment. You know right up front who DTV sides with. Wouldn't it be ironical if the same guy owned Fox & DTV.


Murdoch no longer owns DTV. It was sold to Liberty Media in 2006.


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

stickywicket said:


> Murdoch no longer owns DTV. It was sold to Liberty Media in 2006.


Not yet!

The deal still hasn't been approved by the F.C.C. and the Justice Department.

We are still ruled by Rupert!


----------



## deucedriver (Oct 15, 2007)

kjnorman said:


> Perhaps this is true, as my 4 1/2 year old daughter had worked out how to use our TiVo but currently can not work out the HR20. She has figured out play and pause but if a recording comes to an end and she wants to play something else that she can not do. With the Tivo it was easy for her.
> Kerry.


That does it, I'm sold. Installer is coming out Wednesday. Finally, my kids will no longer be able to record and put everything on season pass, erasing my shows before I have a chance to watch them.

Hannah Montana No More!!!!:hurah:

Deuce


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I suspect the 4 year old customer is not DirecTV's target market, so why have equipment designed for that kind of user. 

I know plenty of HR21 users who are neither techy's nor equipment genius'es, yet, they all have no problem using the HR21. It ain't rocket science. Perhaps reading an instruction manual might be in order.

I also don't buy that garbage about Tivo being innovative. Sure, maybe 10 years ago at first, but now the kids have grown up and need something a bit more sophisticated than a Barney computer. Don't forget they were on the verge of going under because they had not kept up with the times.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Bista-Buster said:


> Show me one thing that has changed.


MPEG-4 technology....Ethernet multi-connections...interactive functions are just 3 for starters... 


> TiVo added things. Improved on others. Take this when DirecTV said they were going to activate the TiVo's USB ports. Did they? No. Why not?


Because there was more done by hackers on Tivo enthusiast websites doing random improvements than Tivo ever did themselves in the past 4-5 years.

If it were not for a last-minute "game-saving" contract from Comcast (which is more than 6-months late in delvery by Tivo, by the way), that whole Tivo company would be in the tank right now, mostly because they failed to significantly advance the product for years. If the Comcast delivery fails, they're again in serious trouble.

I gladly placed my constantly buggy Tivobox unit in a box in the basement so that I could use 3 HD DVR's from DirecTV, and one of which provides more daily use and advanced functionality than the Tivobox ever thought to do.

Tivo may have been "the fad" in the last century, but they haven't shown anything in this one. Many of us sure don't miss them either.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I will trade anyone that gets a HR21 one of my HR20's. I would love to have a quiet running box in the bedroom. Both my HR20's have been trouble free over the common bugs that everyone suffers. And I would expect the same of the traded box.


----------



## Gbsnplr (Nov 10, 2006)

I have had an HR20-700 since September 06. I absolutly hated the thing when I first got it. Every issue that has been stated in this forum I had. My unit locked up on average 5 times a week. With that said, the system is 100 times better today. I now have 2 HR20-700's and 2 HR21's. I do like the box the HR21 comes in but on the other end I like the OTA capability of the HR20.

There are functions the H10 has I wish were in the HR20/21 like DLB but all in all I don't have any real issues with the HR20/21's. I am not as passionate about the units as hdtvfan0001 but it servers its purpose.

My main issue however is the added HD upgrade package that gives us 3 channels we already had plus 2 new ones. This package is an extra $5 which is not that much but as of today you can't even order it as part of your current package. D* is only offering the channels for a 3 month evaluation period. At the end of that period you can then order them full time. That seems silly to me. Editorial over


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Gbsnplr said:


> I have had an HR20-700 since September 06. I absolutly hated the thing when I first got it. Every issue that has been stated in this forum I had. My unit locked up on average 5 times a week. With that said, the system is 100 times better today. I now have 2 HR20-700's and 2 HR21's. I do like the box the HR21 comes in but on the other end I like the OTA capability of the HR20.
> 
> There are functions the H10 has I wish were in the HR20/21 like DLB but all in all I don't have any real issues with the HR20/21's. I am not as passionate about the units as hdtvfan0001 but it servers its purpose.


Actually, you articulated your sentiments quite well.

I'm not just passionate about HD and HD DVR's I'm a certified addict (beats smoking). 

I'm not sure there's a cure... :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Gbsnplr said:


> I have had an HR20-700 since September 06. I absolutly hated the thing when I first got it. Every issue that has been stated in this forum I had. My unit locked up on average 5 times a week. With that said, the system is 100 times better today. I now have 2 HR20-700's and 2 HR21's. I do like the box the HR21 comes in but on the other end I like the OTA capability of the HR20.
> 
> There are functions the H10 has I wish were in the HR20/21 like DLB but all in all I don't have any real issues with the HR20/21's. I am not as passionate about the units as hdtvfan0001 but it servers its purpose.


Actually, you articulated your sentiments quite well.

I'm not just passionate about HDTV and HD DVR's...I'm a certified nut, uh, addict (beats smoking).  I'm not sure there's a cure... :lol:


----------



## WashDCHR20 (Apr 11, 2007)

armophob said:


> I will trade anyone that gets a HR21 one of my HR20's. I would love to have a quiet running box in the bedroom. Both my HR20's have been trouble free over the common bugs that everyone suffers. And I would expect the same of the traded box.


I now have an HR21 in addition to the HR20 I've had since Sept. 2006. I wish I could exchange that HR20 for an HR21 - the HR21 sure is nice and quiet compared to the HR20. My HR20 also has been very bug free - almost never lost any recordings even back when many people were having problems. The few problems it did have were eventually fixed with software releases. So far after a few days (got the HR21 on Saturday) it has been recording fine and has been bug free.


----------



## mhudson78660 (Jan 2, 2007)

Just got mine on Saturday so far so good.


----------



## AreBee (Jan 17, 2005)

I have an HR20-700 and HR21-700. I think the 21 puts out a better picture on my 7 year old Mits 55" 1080i projection than the HR20 puts out on my 2007 Mits 1080p DLP. I ran up and down the stairs 10 times comparing the picture and I'm sure of it! The 21 comes in a beautiful package, seems to have a faster menu and guide but will never be more than a secondary basement receiver because of the lack of OTA. I can get 10 HD channels from two markets via antenna, and I can only get 3 via D*. As impressed as I am with the HR21, keeping it as a secondary receiver is a no brainer for me.


----------



## dinotheo (Sep 22, 2006)

Although I dislike the HR2X receivers (still LOVE my HR10-250's) the HR21 seems to be every bit as good as the 2 HR20's that I have. One thing about the black HR21 that I love is that it is probably the single most atttractive piece of consumer electronics that I have owned. I have a 42" Hitachi plasma in my kitchen. It is mounted on a flat panel stand that is a glossy piano black finish. The HR20 stood out like a sore thumb on that stand while the HR21 goes perfectly.


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

I received two HR21 on 12/27/07. It's quiet running, stays cool, and stable. Has the HR21 only been out for 3 months (Oct. 2007)? How many NR firmware updates has it had since it was released?

My only complain is that navigating through menus is slower than the Comcast HD-DVR. But the Guide and Menus are better than Comcast plus eSATA is a great feature.


----------



## 4yanx (Jan 17, 2008)

A year ago (but D* user since 2000), we upgraded our HD receiver but did not go the DVR route due to many saying the HR20 was POS. Since then many others have said improvements have been made such that they are now on a par with most 3rd party units with the added benefit of being able to record in HD. Mine will be installed 1/31/07. Hoping for the best but still wishing I could burn to DVD.


----------



## dbuntin (Jan 22, 2008)

The only thing I like about it, is that I get a few more HD channels. Everything else has been bad.

*Blank recordings*
*Slip 30 seconds (CRAP)*
*Recorded programs start at the beginning if you don't press stop midway through*
*Guide is so slow, that I have given up on scanning movies and shows for the week*
*To many issues with the bad remote design to even mention*
*Loss of Over the Air*

The HR10-250 was not perfect, and was slow at times. But I could count on it to record programs. With my 21-700, I have zero confidence that a show will record. I really get a kick out of some people in these forums who tell me to be happy with what I get. I sure am glad DirecTV does not make airplanes, **** would be dropping out of the sky on a hourly basis. Nothing wrong with creating high end features, just get the basics right before shipping garbage like this.

11 year DTV user
1st DVR Ultimate TV (3 years)
2nd DVR Tivo Series 1 (2 years)
3rd DVR HR10-250 (3 years)
4th DVR HR21-700 (Not for long)

Regards,
Dan


----------



## EXTREMUM (Jan 18, 2008)

My first HR21 crapped out in three days. The power kept flickering on the receiver, like some sort of exorcism. However, the replacement HR21 hasn't given me any issues.

As a contractor, I've begun to notice over the months that the old school DVRs and non-DVRs (Samsung/Philips/Sony/HUGHES) have far more longevity, than these new DTV models.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

It took me a while to get used to the HR15/HR21 from my TIVO. All my issues were with the user interface and a few lost features. I have had the HR15 for over a year and the HR21 for a month. No hardware problems with either.

I found dbstalk because of this link
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72648
to undocumented features and a survival guide for Tivo users. It helped a lot. My wife uses the Tivo in her study. I can hardly find my way around it anymore. I like my HR21.


----------



## Cheesehead Dave (Feb 4, 2008)

The HR21 is my first DTV experience, so the only thing I can really compare it to is the TWC 8300HDC with Navigator that I just graduated from a few days ago, and I can say that the software is 1000% better.

Once I realized that the installer had plugged the unit into a switched wall outlet instead of the nice home theater-quality power center that _every other component was plugged into_  I've had no troubles with the box itself.

My only complaints?

The 30-second skip doesn't seem to actually work as advertised.
I'd like to be able to designate my "favorite" channels and be able to reduce the guide to just those. (Maybe the feature is there and I just haven't found it yet)
More of a local issue, but Milwaukee's CBS station isn't carried in HD yet, so until the AM21 comes out, I'm stuck with CBS in SD since there's no OTA input.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The 30-second skip, isn't advertised.

The one you have in your system, is a slip... it is a quick FF motion, that goes for ~30s.

For a true SKIP, you will have to wait for the next national release, and use the code to toggle it on.

You can setup favorites, and they are specific for filtering down the guide

As for the AM21... not too much longer.


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

EXTREMUM said:


> My first HR21 crapped out in three days. The power kept flickering on the receiver, like some sort of exorcism. However, the replacement HR21 hasn't given me any issues.
> 
> As a contractor, I've begun to notice over the months that the old school DVRs and non-DVRs (Samsung/Philips/Sony/HUGHES) have far more longevity, than these new DTV models.


Samsung makes the HR21-200, I believe.


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

dbuntin said:


> The only thing I like about it, is that I get a few more HD channels. Everything else has been bad.
> 
> *Blank recordings*


Never had this issue in about 3 months with the HR21. Makes me wonder if there is a hardware problem.


dbuntin said:


> *Slip 30 seconds (CRAP)*


As Earl mentioned, 30 second skip is probably going to be an unadvertised feature in the next National release.


dbuntin said:


> *Recorded programs start at the beginning if you don't press stop midway through*


Never had this specific problem, but there was an issue where if you were watching a show from the playlist while it was still actively recording it would not resume properly no matter how you left the recording. This, if not already corrected in the current NR, will be corrected in the next.


dbuntin said:


> *Guide is so slow, that I have given up on scanning movies and shows for the week*


I have to agree with you here. Guide response speed has fluctuated quite a bit. Most of the time I have had the HR21 it has been good though. Last night however there were times when it seemed like I needed to run down to Starbucks to get a cup of coffee while waiting for the screen to change.


dbuntin said:


> *To many issues with the bad remote design to even mention*


At least it isn't that horrible TIVO peanut.


dbuntin said:


> *Loss of Over the Air*


Can't argue with this. If you need OTA the HR21 is not for you...at least until the AM21 comes out. The real issue here has been that there is no process in place to make sure subscribers who need OTA get HR20s.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As for the AM21... not too much longer.


Tease!


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

66stang351 said:


> The real issue here has been that there is no process in place to make sure subscribers who need OTA get HR20s.


That pretty much hits the nail on the head. It seems that only a couple of people here can actually address this issue. What say you Earl?


----------



## cowboys2002 (Mar 16, 2006)

Well since the HR20 is in limited supply and the AM21 is imminent for the HR21, everyone will have an OTA solution correct?


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

I have an HR20-700 and an HR21-700 and other than the slow guide on the 21, I think they both are great. 

While I can't campare them to a TIVO, (having never had one), they are far better than the E* DVR before I switched to Direct. Unless your a REAL POWER user so to speak, they do pretty much what they are advertised to do; i.e., record two shows and once (and you can even watch a third previously recorded show at the same time), provide more than adequit Dolby sound and HD pictures, provide VOD, Media Share (one of the best features). I'm far from a fan boy, but feel Direct has supplied us with good DVR's.


----------



## ulbonado (Nov 29, 2007)

I think the software has a memory leak, or something similar. I have had mine for about three weeks now, and the guide (and even the playlist) were positively glacial earlier this evening. On a whim I rebooted it, and although it took a while to come back up, once it did it was dramatically better.

As a software engineer myself, I feel reasonably comfortable saying that that smacks of a fairly substantial memory leak.


----------



## dbuntin (Jan 22, 2008)

The bottom line IMHO is that these units (21-700) are not ready for prime time. I watched the entire SuperBowl with a audio quirk that sounded like something from the Transformers movie. All the while praying that it did not lock up during the game. I have had the unit for about a month now and still have major issues with the remote and DVR Play/FF/Slip/Pause/SloMo
One second delay from when I push the button.
Pause button that is small and hidden.
FF 1 is not smooth. ( I like watching golf/boxing at double speed)
FF is a crap shoot as far as arriving at the location of the show you want.
Need I mention the SLIP feature, whos brain child was this?
Active button blows, especially when I press it by mistake.

As I write this my unit has locked up in a hybrid Guide/Show format. The show is playing in SD and the guide edges fill in the right and left bars of the TV.

On a non-*****ing note:
What are the advantages of having the format (480/720.....) change on the TV, as the true fromat of the channel changes when switching channels? I turned that feature off and just keep it in 1080.

Regards
Dan


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

cowboys2002 said:


> Well since the HR20 is in limited supply and the AM21 is imminent for the HR21, everyone will have an OTA solution correct?


Everyone thats willing to spend the $60 for the AM21.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

bpratt said:


> Everyone thats willing to spend the $60 for the AM21.


Which will make the HR21 and AM21 combined $40 LESS than 99% of the people paid for the HR20's...

My HR21 has been great. It's a heck of a lot more consistant and stable than all the women I know!


----------

